# Posted My Boat on KSL



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Heres the link:
https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=27955114&cat=&lpid=&search=duck boat&ad_cid=26

Basic 14x36 Alumacraft with an 18hp long tail.

Shes available for sale or trade. And by trade I mean I will trade you a boat for some cash.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

No pics on the ad


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Whiskey Hound said:


> Heres the link:
> https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=27955114&cat=&lpid=&search=duck boat&ad_cid=26
> 
> Basic 14x36 Alumacraft with an 18hp long tail.
> ...


Back when I was growing up dad had one that same size with a 40HP evinrude on it. Talk about get up and go...whooo hoooo. I had a 25hp evinrude on mine that size and it did around 28 MPH if I recall. Alumacraft's are one durable boat that's fer sure.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Bax* said:


> No pics on the ad


Weird, there should be. Here are some pics.

Also I guess I should have put OBO on the ad I just figured it was a given. Its listed at 3K but like I said.

Also have a 55 Willys on the block. If anyones interested in that let me know.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I would like to add my testament to the resilience of Aluma Craft boats. There was once this young stud, about 18 years old. He was in an Aluma Craft with a 25 hp evinrude on the back end. He was flying down the bayou wide open because he was in a thunderstorm and lightening was hitting all around. Unfortunately the water was a little low that year. He did know where the stump was however as he came around the turn. He was going to go wide of the stump, keep it full throttle until he got to the boat house and spin er sideways and get into the boathouse in record time. Now this young stud at this point seemed to have more balls than sense and he didn't quite swing wide enough. His motor was turned for the turn and he hit the stump and it kicked the motor up and the drive handle got caught on the seat and he couldn't put the motor down to steer the boat. At this point he realized he was in deep doo doo and looked forward just in time to see the front end of his Aluma Craft make contact with the Sheriff's boat house right across the bayou from his. Now the Sheriff had made sure this boat house was built to last and the corner post was made out of a used telephone pole. The Aluma Craft, sturdy as she was, was no match for a telephone pole at 20-25mph. The young stud was catapulted to the front end of the Aluma Craft, 13 feet! The only thing busted besides the young stud's pride and left knee was the front end of the Aluma Craft. It was pushed in about 2 feet. Well that young studs dad was none too happy but they did manage to use a hydraulic jack, sledge hammers and the help of a good welder and back in no time she was back on the water for fishing and duck hunting. It wasn't real pretty but it was still almost as good as before the unfortunate, lightening induced accident. :shock: Or at least that is the story I was "told" anyway....


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

It's amazing any of us lived to adulthood. That's a good story.

Ps. Nice geese.


----------

